
Flow vs. Typescript: type systems for Javascript - oblio
http://djcordhose.github.io/flow-vs-typescript/2016_hhjs.html#/
======
rajington
Despite being a fan of Flow, I do think it's prudent for any recent comparison
to include SOME features on TypeScript's timeline, including non-nullable
types in version 2.

[https://github.com/DJCordhose/flow-vs-
typescript/pull/2](https://github.com/DJCordhose/flow-vs-typescript/pull/2)

~~~
rajington
My bad, it's totally mentioned in the next couple of slides, not sure how I
missed it the first time around.

~~~
k__
can I use TS2 already?

